# 35th Anniversary Releases



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been away on holiday past 17-18days. So i'm not sure whats been posted here, my bad if already shared!

































website: G-SHOCK 35th Anniversary Special Site - G-SHOCK - CASIO

also there are these model numbers that i shared before:

GA-700EH-1AER

GA-735A-1AER

GA-835A-1AER


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

wait...no mudman? no rangeman? 
a dual sensor mudmaster? sacrilege


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Everdying said:


> wait...no mudman? no rangeman?
> a dual sensor mudmaster? sacrilege


there will be several releases like there was for the 30th anniversary. if those are not in this 1st wave, they could be in a later one.


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

also check the official youtube channel for a lot of new videos from different countries: https://www.youtube.com/user/CasioGshockOfficial/videos


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you for keeping us updated!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

starscream said:


> there will be several releases like there was for the 30th anniversary. if those are not in this 1st wave, they could be in a later one.


 Exactly and surely one or more Froggy's too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

starscream said:


> I've been away on holiday past 17-18days. So i'm not sure whats been posted here, my bad if already shared!
> 
> View attachment 12396437
> 
> ...


Fabulous news Starscream. Thanks 4 sharing. Top notch and the best as always


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

I might need that negative display screwback square 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Besides the display how is it different to the GW5000?


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> Besides the display how is it different to the GW5000?


It also appears to have a shiny metal strap keeper, not sure if the whole strap is different, or not.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

The GW-5035A looks quite interesting. The next year is not going to be good for a lot of wallets here.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Exactly and surely one or more Froggy's too.


no froggie for you, 1 year!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> no froggie for you, 1 year!


Torture


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Torture


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks starscream, much appreciated!


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Frankly disappointed. 
I was expecting some exclusivity, the "limited" models do not appear limited by any means (maybe except for the model#). The "limited" GA110 looks exactly like the Vanilla 110-1B. The 5035 looks like a GW5000HR dressed down to standard black resin. And what sets the GG1035 apart, except for the negative display?


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Is the SS Strap keeper on that GW-5035 found on the GW-5000HR? That piece stood out to me in the photo, also not sure if the strap is different from my GW-5000-1JF, or its just the Keeper.



kmbijit said:


> Frankly disappointed.
> I was expecting some exclusivity, the "limited" models do not appear limited by any means (maybe except for the model#). The "limited" GA110 looks exactly like the Vanilla 110-1B. The 5035 looks like a GW5000HR dressed down to standard black resin. And what sets the GG1035 apart, except for the negative display?


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

of these current release photos...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

$399 for the GW-5035? for a little red writing saying "since 1983"......no thanks


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

kmbijit said:


> Frankly disappointed.
> I was expecting some exclusivity, the "limited" models do not appear limited by any means (maybe except for the model#). The "limited" GA110 looks exactly like the Vanilla 110-1B. The 5035 looks like a GW5000HR dressed down to standard black resin. And what sets the GG1035 apart, except for the negative display?


I totally agree. A new GW-5000 screwback is always welcome, but these color schemes are plain boring.

I hope the next batch looks a bit more exciting.

As always, thanks for keeping us posted, Starscream!

G.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> $399 for the GW-5035? for a little red writing saying "since 1983"......no thanks


I hear you, but you know in a few years this watch will be worth three times that amount simply because of that little red writing.


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

ocddave said:


> Is the SS Strap keeper on that GW-5035 found on the GW-5000HR? That piece stood out to me in the photo, also not sure if the strap is different from my GW-5000-1JF, or its just the Keeper.


Seriously? A stainless steel keeper is all that makes difference between standard and limited? How about sticking a steel cobra decal on a Focus and calling it a Shelby?



godizded said:


> I totally agree. A new GW-5000 screwback is always welcome, but these color schemes are plain boring.


True, I was expecting smoked translucent resin or something on those lines.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The GW5035 might be an option for those that wanted a neg display GW5000B or HR and couldn't get one. Both of those are often going for more than this new 35th. I see they stuck with DLC too which some people complain about. It is only the "A" model, so I'll wait to see what else they come up with.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

I was kinda expecting something similar to this... but for only $399


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

starscream:
After reading the 1st two words of the title of your post, had a feeling Casio was gonna be
the thrust of your post!
Tidbit of info: Casio has sold 36,000,000 GShocks since 1984.
8 of em to me and 11 to my SIL Mark.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

arogle1stus said:


> Tidbit of info: Casio has sold 36,000,000 GShocks since 1984.
> 8 of em to me and 11 to my SIL Mark.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


how many did they sell in 1983?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Besides the display how is it different to the GW5000?


Looks like the only thing different is a little bit of text on the dial and maybe the keeper, so not different at all.

These negative displays look great but at night you need them on the right angle to see sometimes, the positive display you would have got is what you want, you got the classic version with all the bells n whistles, the one you got was the right one to get to get that 80s feel going.


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

I would want a better module (we're over the nostalgia), Sapphire crystal, and maybe a tastefully done carbon fiber band on the GW-5035.


----------



## schiorean (Jun 26, 2017)

ocddave said:


> I would want a better module (we're over the nostalgia), Sapphire crystal, and maybe a tastefully done carbon fiber band on the GW-5035.


And a STN display.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Curious as to why you remind us of this in practically every one of your posts.



arogle1stus said:


> starscream:
> After reading the 1st two words of the title of your post, had a feeling Casio was gonna be
> the thrust of your post!
> Tidbit of info: Casio has sold 36,000,000 GShocks since 1984.
> ...


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Curious as to why you remind us of this in practically every one of your posts.


Word. At first I thought it was his signature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I have no interest in the GW-5035A, it is too similar to the 5000HR that I already have. Looks like it might have a golden-colored strap keeper, but that doesn't mean much to me...

I'll be waiting for a titanium square or D1000 Frog, or possibly a Rangeman...


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> $399 for the GW-5035? for a little red writing saying "since 1983"......no thanks


I agree. Thanks, but no thanks. I will stick with my Rangeman and my other G-Shocks that I've accumulated over the last 17 years.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Ditto so far anyway. There were a ton a 30th models so I'll sit tight to see what other 35th's come out in the coming weeks/months. In the meantime, there are still a couple 20th squares and one 25th square I'd like to get that pop up occasionally at a decent price. Pretty much gave up on the 10th annv square, it must be made from solid gold or something.


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

out of all the vids, this one is my fav!






the 1st wave does nothing for me... the 30th anniversary i loved the lightning yellow and the rising red. picked up both the 6900s from those series. I hope they do something like that again. and hope they have a GX-56 and GD-X6900 in the releases as well..


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

And more than 200 of them on top of that kcohs-G! Seriously, I'm hoping for something a little different in the next wave. Something they didn't do in the 25th or 30th run. I wouldn't mind seeing the DW5000LV or DW5000ML displays make an appearance. They were only ever used once, tons of people probably have never seen the awesomeness in real life.



kcohS-G said:


> I was kinda expecting something similar to this... but for only $399


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

The only G-SHOCK I'm waiting for now is a titanium screw back GW-5000, if they release that as part of 35th anniversary, I'll be buying it instantly


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Not feeling the 5035, hopefully there are other colour ways. I can't do negative displays and the "since 1983" looks like something that should be on an overpriced t-shirt. It holds nothing to the Project Team "Tough" on previous anniversary models.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, I'm really let down by that square. I got into G-Shocks this year and was waiting for the 35th model reveals to decide on my first G-Shock. I might end up buying a carbon fiber model from somewhere.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Is it likely that replacement bezels and straps for 35th anniversary models will be restricted parts?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

bit boring for a first round preview, tho it is only a half decade anniversary so maybe theyre saving their bigger ideas for the 40th?



GaryK30 said:


> Is it likely that replacement bezels and straps for 35th anniversary models will be restricted parts?


yes and no. previous anniversary model colours have been available ie. rising red, lightning yellow but that was from tiktox. pac(restricted)parts will most likely not have them lol


----------



## starscream (Jan 16, 2011)

Zona Casio: Adelanto: "Big Bang Black" se llamarán las primeras ediciones 35 Aniversario

where is Zona getting these scans from? pages are watermarked.. don't think its clement wong.. :think:


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

starscream said:


> where is Zona getting these scans from? pages are watermarked.. don't think its clement wong.. :think:


----------



## Andrew_navigator (Oct 6, 2008)

starscream said:


> View attachment 12399011
> 
> 
> Zona Casio: Adelanto: "Big Bang Black" se llamarán las primeras ediciones 35 Aniversario
> ...


Guys, I couldn't make sense of the 35th Anniversary color theme...until I remembered...! This release is similar to the "Garish Black" colorways from a few years back!
:think::think::think::think:


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

the blacked out quadmaster looks nice and it seems theyre throwing the ga800 straight into the deep end with its own 35th AE. also going by the measurements against the ga700, regardless of where theyre taken from, the 800 is def. a bit smaller all round.


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

I am trying to understand that strap keeper on the GW-5035, I am thinking its a gold plated keeper with a 35th logo on it or "Since 1983" to match the dial, at least thats my guess. Sort of like this....


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

ocddave said:


> View attachment 12401633


trying to find where i used to live? you're very close~


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> trying to find where i used to live? you're very close~


Soon, then I need to find out where your watch stash is located in the house 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

USED TO,,,LOL, south east to the Pearl Ridge Mall, then north to the first fair way of the golf course.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Steelerswit:
Article that gave the number of G Shock sales only covered from period 1984 to now,
Casio's 35th anniversary. My understanding is Casio began in 1984 But I could easily
be in error. I often am!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

Andrew_navigator said:


> Guys, I couldn't make sense of the 35th Anniversary color theme...until I remembered...! This release is similar to the "Garish Black" colorways from a few years back!
> :think::think::think::think:


You are right! It's another black - gold color combination.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Steelerswit:
My SIL Mark (the guy with 11 GShocks is the consumate Steeler fan. He meets his dad from Virginia once a
year and they watch a Steelers game. His 2 boxers are named "Steeler" and "Big Ben".
He's concerned Rothelberger will hang up his cleats after the upcoming season. Perhaps before then!
His house is loaded with Steeler paraphenalia. I'm a fan too. Franko, Mean Joe Green and Terry Bradshaw.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Its a first step, I'll ask the new owners where you moved 



Steelerswit said:


> USED TO,,,LOL, south east to the Pearl Ridge Mall, then north to the first fair way of the golf course.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

starscream said:


> Zona Casio: Adelanto: "Big Bang Black" se llamarán las primeras ediciones 35 Aniversario
> 
> where is Zona getting these scans from? pages are watermarked.. don't think its clement wong.. :think:


No, it's another shop in HK. I saw these scans from them roughly a month ago, and I think this is the first time they published catalog scans. Usually after a shop has published scan once, it won't publish another batch again. Maybe threat of embargo.


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Not interested in any of the first wave, except the square. And I've told myself I'm never getting into squares, I've seen what it's done to a lot of you!


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

you will only find it using the 'search for model number' search function.
DW-5035D.
Module 3421. Top notch LCD.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

tommy.arashikage said:


> you will only find it using the 'search for model number' search function.
> DW-5035D.
> Module 3421. Top notch LCD.


Wait a minute, what is this? A new screwback?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice, a 35th "DW" makes it's appearance. Probably will be more too if the 30th and 25th are any measure.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-35th-anniversary-d-collection-frogman-gf-8235d-dw-5035d-dw-5735d/


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice. I'm assuming the caseback is gold as well. I would have preferred a gold lcd or something but no biggie. Exciting times for square lovers, between the Red, the DW, the chromes, wow


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)

Zona Casio: Adelanto: nuevo GF-8235D para el 35 Aniversario de G-Shock


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ohhhh baby. G-Central just put up a more detailed write-up about this upcoming new wave of 35th pieces:









Casio is going full retro with this "*D Series*" which according to Zona Casio includes the *GF-8235D-1B Frogman* (left), *DW-5035D* (center), and *DW-5735D* (right). These models have a gold theme with gold buttons and band keepers along with light gold lettering and display accents.

The base model (GF-8250) of the Frogman GF-8235D-1B is inspired by the exterior design of the second-generation Frogman DW-8200 from 1995. Like all Frogman models it has a screw-back stainless steel case and is an ISO Diver's 200M watch. Unlike the early Frogman watches this one has Tough Solar power and a tide and moon graph. Zona Casio reports that this model has a DLC coating on the bezel and the rest of the case may be coated as well.

The DW-5035D is based on the first G-Shock model ever released, the DW-5000C-1A from 1983. Like the original it has a screw-back stainless steel case and features the brick wall pattern surrounding the display. Also like the original it is battery-powered and has a standard LCD display. As with previous DW-5000 anniversary releases, the DW-5035D features the Project Team "Tough" logo in tribute to creator Kikuo Ibe and his team of engineers. Like the GW-5035A-1 35th Anniversary tribute watch from late 2017, demand for the DW-5035D is expected to be extremely high as this is basically a must-have piece for serious collectors.

The DW-5735D is part of this year's DW-5750 revival. The DW-5750 is based on the DW-5400 and DW-5700 from the mid-1980s which were the first round-face G-Shock watches. Zona Casio is speculating that this model could be a screw-back case like the original DW-5700. Keep in mind that the DW-5725B-7 Rising White model from the 25th Anniversary was a screw-back. The stainless steel band keeper and the fact that the other two models in this collection have screw-back cases lead us to believe it is a screw-back case, but perhaps we are being overly optimistic.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow! Looking forward to seeing the DW-5035D and all the other variations of this.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Amazing releases. Casio is going off the hook king cool.



kubr1ck said:


> Ohhhh baby. G-Central just put up a more detailed write-up about this upcoming new wave of 35th pieces:
> 
> View attachment 12899381
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm liking the square and the frogman.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Stop stop stop Casio! God dammit. Anyone want a brand new GW-5035 to trade for the DW-5035? I can’t keep buying more squares! 


Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GFSEA86 said:


> Stop stop stop Casio! God dammit. Anyone want a brand new GW-5035 to trade for the DW-5035? I can't keep buying more squares!
> 
> Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


LOL dude, what are you nuts? Don't ever get rid of that GW5035A-1. It's gonna be worth a fortune some day.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> LOL dude, what are you nuts? Don't ever get rid of that GW5035A-1. It's gonna be worth a fortune some day.


Doubtful. Probably the least liked anniversary square ever! 
Plus, I prefer the no frills DW versions better.

Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Super duper cool kubr1ck  Gotta study more tonight. Surely surely the Froggy although it's not a 1000'. Thanks for posting


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

GFSEA86 said:


> Doubtful. Probably the least liked anniversary square ever!
> Plus, I prefer the no frills DW versions better.
> 
> Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


There were at least three DW squares for the 30th and 25th so there may be more coming this time around too.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

IMHO 35th Big Bang square is an instant immortal classic. Only one watch on earth I would trade for: 5000b. HINT? HINT??



GFSEA86 said:


> Doubtful. Probably the least liked anniversary square ever!
> Plus, I prefer the no frills DW versions better.
> 
> Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Ohhhh baby. G-Central just put up a more detailed write-up about this upcoming new wave of 35th pieces:
> 
> View attachment 12899381
> 
> ...


Very nice Casio!!!! :-! (I was just about to post this myself Kubr1ck, when I noticed you already had! :-d)

Really like that DW-5035D. That Frog looks pretty sweet too. You know, I've owned Frogs from most of the different Frog model "families," such as GWF-1000, GF-8200, GW-225, & of course the D1000. I can say that IMO, the one that was most comfortable on the wrist was the GF-8250BS that I had. Not as large as the GWF-1000 or D1000s, but fit the wrist better and was sooo very comfortable. This one might be a really nice Frog to get. ;-)


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

kubr1ck said:


> ...demand for the DW-5035D is expected to be extremely high as this is basically a must-have piece for serious collectors.


As you were reproducing someone's blog, I think you ought to have used quotation marks and preferably provided a link, as I first thought they were your words. Either way, I personally find it annoying when bloggers or commentators take an already bad situation (supply and demand for limited edition pieces like Casio squares) and make it worse by hyping it up even more; and reproducing this hype here in a place full of crazed collectors even more so.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Plissken said:


> As you were reproducing someone's blog, I think you ought to have used quotation marks and preferably provided a link, as I first thought they were your words.


He did provide the link in his first sentence.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Plissken said:


> As you were reproducing someone's blog, I think you ought to have used quotation marks and preferably provided a link, as I first thought they were your words. Either way, I personally find it annoying when bloggers or commentators take an already bad situation (supply and demand for limited edition pieces like Casio squares) and make it worse by hyping it up even more; and reproducing this hype here in a place full of crazed collectors even more so.


I'm sorry that reading comprehension is a struggle for you. Perhaps you should concentrate on that than on something so trivial.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

OT: A lot of "old member" trolls lately. This one is a member since 2006. Maybe some old unused accounts have been compromised.

BTT:



timeseekeer said:


> Zona Casio: Adelanto: nuevo GF-8235D para el 35 Aniversario de G-Shock
> 
> View attachment 12899021


if ever i get one of my kidneys sold, i think i'll buy this instead of the all stainless gmw square.


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

kcohS-G said:


> OT: A lot of "old member" trolls lately. This one is a member since 2006. Maybe some old unused accounts have been compromised.
> 
> BTT:
> 
> if ever i get one of my kidneys sold, i think i'll buy this instead of the all stainless gmw square.


I don't know about all that. I've had my account for a long time and only used it to research and lurk. Only in the last few weeks have I decided to post. 
Same can be for trolls??

Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice Casio!!!! :-! (I was just about to post this myself Kubr1ck, when I noticed you already had! :-d)
> 
> Really like that DW-5035D. That Frog looks pretty sweet too. You know, I've owned Frogs from most of the different Frog model "families," such as GWF-1000, GF-8200, GW-225, & of course the D1000. I can say that IMO, the one that was most comfortable on the wrist was the GF-8250BS that I had. Not as large as the GWF-1000 or D1000s, but fit the wrist better and was sooo very comfortable. This one might be a really nice Frog to get. ;-)


I'm just not into (Casio's) square(s) but gotta admit very nicely done. I guess kubr1ck, you and me gonna share at least our excitement 4 the new Froggy and getting one ( can't wait for kubr1ck's side by side shot with the GW 225. ) Really looking forward to it


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks bro!
Oh damn... I might need to get all three....



kubr1ck said:


> Ohhhh baby. G-Central just put up a more detailed write-up about this upcoming new wave of 35th pieces:
> 
> View attachment 12899381
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks bro!
> Oh damn... I might need to get all three....


 So great


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

The GF8235D instead of the GW225 might be the very first froggy I buy! Really looking forward to more details about it.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Same here this Frog is a winner. Just wish it had atomic too; I don't see reference to that feature??



kevio said:


> The GF8235D instead of the GW225 might be the very first froggy I buy! Really looking forward to more details about it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Same here this Frog is a winner. Just wish it had atomic too; I don't see reference to that feature??
> from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just like the DW squares, the GF 8250's are not atomic. Neither were the GF 8230's from the prior anniversary.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Shame



Fergfour said:


> ..the GF 8250's are not atomic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Plissken said:


> As you were reproducing someone's blog, I think you ought to have used quotation marks and preferably provided a link, as I first thought they were your words. Either way, I personally find it annoying when bloggers or commentators take an already bad situation (supply and demand for limited edition pieces like Casio squares) and make it worse by hyping it up even more; and reproducing this hype here in a place full of crazed collectors even more so.


or they could just be stating a well known fact? ie, collectors go for collectible/anniversary screwback squares. do you honestly think toning it down or even rubbishing the release would change anyones view on them? not like they have weak lugs or seizing second hands to rally the fence sitters lol :roll:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Shame
> /QUOTE]
> Casio tends to stick to the feature set of the watch line they are celebrating. The DW squares for example have always been non solar/atomic. The 10th, 20th, 25th, 30th, and now the 35th DW's.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Where's the best place(s) to keep a pulse on so we can purchase these once they come out? and to also find out prices?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> Where's the best place(s) to keep a pulse on so we can purchase these once they come out? and to also find out prices?


This thread. ;-)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> This thread. ;-)


brilliant!! :-!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't get it. What is the point of a non-solar/atomic quartz?? If the watch is going to need resetting and uncasing that's a Rolex.



Fergfour said:


> bmdaia said:
> 
> 
> > Shame
> ...


----------



## caadbrad (Jul 7, 2015)

bmdaia said:


> I don't get it. What is the point of a non-solar/atomic quartz?? If the watch is going to need resetting and uncasing that's a Rolex.


Tradition. Perhaps it'll keep the cost down. I managed to grab a GW-5035 at MSRP, but i'm very curious what the price of this DW will be.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

> I don't get it. What is the point of a non-solar/atomic quartz?? If the watch is going to need resetting and uncasing that's a Rolex.


Lots of folks buy them and Casio knows it. Here's a thread on the topic: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/whats-point-non-solar-non-synching-gshock-watches-4363026.html


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

I've always wanted a PROJECT TEAM TOUGH square. Hopefully the price is reasonable.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

bmdaia said:


> I don't get it. What is the point of a non-solar/atomic quartz?? If the watch is going to need resetting and uncasing that's a Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


they gain about 1-2min every 6 months or so, takes less than 5 seconds to set the time back which is less than the time it takes checking to see if it syncd every night for a week.
changing the battery takes less than 5min every 8-10 years depending on usage, neither anywhere near rolex kind of maintenance.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

soulbridgemedia said:


> they gain about 1-2min every 6 months or so, takes less than 5 seconds to set the time back which is less than the time it takes checking to see if it syncd every night for a week.
> changing the battery takes less than 5min every 8-10 years depending on usage, neither anywhere near rolex kind of maintenance.


No doubt. Not to mention a few bucks for a new battery compared to a few hundred for a service. Sheesh. I hope they have spare resin for these available at some point, and I would advise all buyers to snatch up a spare if they do. These may be my favorite Casio releases in a looong time. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

kevio said:


> The GF8235D instead of the GW225 might be the very first froggy I buy! Really looking forward to more details about it.


could be the first frog i purchase on release for me too... hey! what are you looking at wallet??? get back into your butt pocket cave!! nope! i dont want to hear it!! not another word!!!


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

If you had to guess what would you predict to be the prices of these G*F-8235D-1B, DW-5035D, and DW-5735D?*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

aneflan said:


> If you had to guess what would you predict to be the prices of these G*F-8235D-1B, DW-5035D, and DW-5735D?*


I guess Froggy around 700USD +


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm thinking around 275-300 for the DW square. I think some 30th DW's were around 270 when they came out.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> I don't get it. What is the point of a non-solar/atomic quartz?? If the watch is going to need resetting and uncasing that's a Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I guess Froggy around 700USD +


ssshhhhhh.... dont give casio any ideas :-x



aneflan said:


> If you had to guess what would you predict to be the prices of these G*F-8235D-1B, DW-5035D, and DW-5735D?*


Uhhhrmmm... uhhrmmmm... im guessing *$150-$200* :-! are you reading casio? :-d


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I'm bowled over by the GG1035.
Awesome.
I own 8 GShocks from GW6900's to GW3000bb1.
SIL Mark has 11 G's Incl my fave, His GWX56 King of G.
Thanks for the info

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

8,11


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> 8,11


Which ones have you bought so far from this anniversary Ferg?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a few other things lined up at the moment Fujoor. After that, there are still a couple of past anniversary pieces I'd like to pick up. No rush on the 35th's for me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> I have a few other things lined up at the moment Fujoor. After that, there are still a couple of past anniversary pieces I'd like to pick up. No rush on the 35th's for me.


Better you get your 35th faves now or sometimes in not so distant future ... later they will be getting ( perhaps ) ridiculously expensive.... All 35th are reasonably priced at the moment IMHO


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so in on this 5035 and 5735! I hope Seiya or Yohei remember me, i NEED these! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Better you get your 35th faves now or sometimes in not so distant future ... later they will be getting ( perhaps ) ridiculously expensive.... All 35th are reasonably priced at the moment IMHO


agreed, theyre mostly only a little bit more which is good imo, lets everyone enjoy an anniversary piece if they want to.
ive never really looked at release prices for anniversary pieces but i think 700ish for the frog might be a bit high considering its "just" a 8250 with no mb6. my guess is theyll be more along the lines of the gf8250cm which was towards 500US... well i hope anyway, no bueno otherwise


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Better you get your 35th faves now or sometimes in not so distant future ... later they will be getting ( perhaps ) ridiculously expensive.... All 35th are reasonably priced at the moment IMHO


I'm more of a bargain hunter. All of my 20, 25, and 30 annv squares were acquired years after their release. None were ridiculously expensive. There are a couple that have appreciated but nothing insane.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Just helping catch this up. In the future this might be the only "35th Anniversary" thread so let me get the other waves in.

Big Bang Black as Starscream orginally posted is the first or "A" wave.

The second or "B" wave is Gold Tornado.

The third or "C" wave is Red Out.

The "D" wave is the one pictured above with the frog, square, and 5735. It is a retro themed wave but can't find the name of it anywhere.

Hope this all helps.















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

My AD dealer is able to take preorders on these and I can confirm that both the DW5035 and DW5735 are solid case back the 5735 will have a gold like LCD. And the frogman as well...based on the catalog I saw. I you want their info PM me they're in California.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My AD dealer is able to take preorders on these and I can confirm that both the DW5035 and DW5735 are solid case back the 5735 will have a gold like LCD. And the frogman as well...based on the catalog I saw. I you want their info PM me they're in California.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Then the 5035 has to have a gold display as well right? Any word on the price?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Fujoor said:


> Then the 5035 has to have a gold display as well right? Any word on the price?


The display looks plain jane to me based on the pics previously posted. Not gold like in the 5025SP, the 5030D, or the rising red/lightning yellow 5630's.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The photo I saw is of a gold color for the case back...regarding the DW5035 the LCD color looked plain...only the DW5735 and the GF8235 did they have gold LCDs...I know the price but I don't think it's public yet so I can't reveal them but let's just say they are very reasonable and availability is for May.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

None of these displays look gold, maybe we're not seeing final production pics:









As far as not revealing pricing info, I don't get it. Will the Casio police hunt you down or something???


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My AD dealer is able to take preorders on these and I can confirm that both the DW5035 and DW5735 are solid case back the 5735 will have a gold like LCD. And the frogman as well...based on the catalog I saw. I you want their info PM me they're in California.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Pm'd.

Sent with aloha


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Fergfour said:


> None of these displays look gold, maybe we're not seeing final production pics:
> 
> View attachment 12919585
> 
> ...


It could hurt the dealer in more ways than you know lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's what I mean...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's what I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Frog looks sexy.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> The display looks plain jane to me based on the pics previously posted. Not gold like in the 5025SP, the 5030D, or the rising red/lightning yellow 5630's.


yeah I was so hoping for a gold LCD...kind of bummed about that. Oh well..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's what I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a square fan but damn this one looks really great. I'm safe though - Froggy it is Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> That Frog looks sexy.


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

Can I get all three please? That Frogman is niice. Dig the square too!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

actually like the frog more without the gold lcd


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

soulbridgemedia said:


> actually like the frog more without the gold lcd


Just checking about the price again. If I'm not mistaken I paid upon release around 5400 HKD = 690 USD for its predecessor the 30th Anniversary GF-8230e-9 Lighting Yellow Frogman and sold it for a bit less in 2016  Pretty sure this could be the price tag again ... Let's see


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's what I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im still hoping the DW 5035 has a gold display and that its just not visible in these photos


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The square looks to be an homage to the 1983 DW5000C-1B, same coloring anyway:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Fergfour said:


> The square looks to be an homage to the 1983 DW5000C-1B, same coloring anyway:


Correct it's exactly similar in colors to that model, I actually like the similarity.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Correct it's exactly similar in colors to that model, I actually like the similarity.


Me too!


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> The square looks to be an homage to the 1983 DW5000C-1B, same coloring anyway:
> 
> View attachment 12921459


Agree. Very sexy. I look quite forward to getting one of these.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Reminds me of my DW5600C from the 90s it has gold accents also.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Gorgeous!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Reminds me of my DW5600C from the 90s it has gold accents also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

bmdaia said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks I have other versions also except the original... that's one I'm still looking for.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

The shoulda, woulda, coulda's I've gone through with the 35th anniversary models continues. The new brick-walled square isn't helping.


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll be following the yellow brick road! Really surprised and excited to see that new square too and hope it won't be too hard ( read expensive) to obtain. 

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Davidro said:


> I'll be following the yellow brick road! Really surprised and excited to see that new square too and hope it won't be too hard ( read expensive) to obtain.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


It isn't far from price compared to the redout collection...let's just say they're within price range..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Why is this thread dead? I keep checking it everyday for more pictures but its been dead for a week! Any more news on the dw-5035d and the dw-5735d? I'm really hoping these two will be screwbacks!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Fujoor said:


> Why is this thread dead? I keep checking it everyday for more pictures but its been dead for a week! Any more news on the dw-5035d and the dw-5735d? I'm really hoping these two will be screwbacks!


I think based on AD description and pictures it's screwback

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

x2



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I think based on AD description and pictures it's screwback
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Fujoor said:


> Why is this thread dead? I keep checking it everyday for more pictures but its been dead for a week! Any more news on the dw-5035d and the dw-5735d? I'm really hoping these two will be screwbacks!


https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/all-watches

This is interesting, it lists the 3 models for pre-order and their expectant price.
https://sg.carousell.com/p/casio-in...internationalwatchesworld.com/&ref_sId=544035
This Singapore site also says preorder s and price, plus says it's a screwback for the 5035

PS I have non affiliation with this site and cannot vouch for their credibility in anyway. But if you're keen for news and hype is the only reason I post about it.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Davidro said:


> https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/all-watches
> 
> This is interesting, it lists the 3 models for pre-order and their expectant price.
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/casio-in...internationalwatchesworld.com/&ref_sId=544035
> ...


Says nothing about the dw5735d being a screwback but it would be weird if it wasn't right? Specially since they charge equally much for it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

It actually is a screw back I was waiting until it was official...heres the info you need.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I think only the screwbacks use the 3421 module so that makes sense.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It actually is a screw back I was waiting until it was official...heres the info you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaaay. This is great news. Now the hunt begins.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

I just pre-ordered this epic combo. First i wanted one,but could not make out which one. So,i had to make a life changing,once in a lifetime decision of epic proportions. Get them both. Really? b-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13000937
> 
> 
> I just pre-ordered this epic combo. First i wanted one,but could not make out which one. So,i had to make a life changing,once in a lifetime decision of epic proportions. Get them both. Really? b-)


Nice! So does the square have a gold tinted LCD or what? I'm hearing conflicting things here, and the photos don't tell me squat.


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! So does the square have a gold tinted LCD or what? I'm hearing conflicting things here, and the photos don't tell me squat.


Looks like it does not, here a picture from Baselworld:









Also found these today on Instagram on the new coming sapphire squares:









Very nice but of course but I will never get one due to the probably astronomical price LOL!:rodekaart


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Joakim Agren said:


> Looks like it does not, here a picture from Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 13001037
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. You just saved me a few hundred dollars. :-!

And that red sapphire square though.....


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Joakim Agren said:


> Looks like it does not, here a picture from Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 13001037
> 
> ...


Great picture,thanks for that one. I knew that both will have screw backs,but not that the modules had different colors. I a way,the gold fits the 5735 better and the silver the 5035. The long wait begins....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

It looks to me like the square has a similar silver sheen of the DW5000LV:









Not my first choice considering all the other hardware is gold , but still quite unique.


----------



## Epal2Apol (Nov 22, 2016)

I have to get one DW-5035D. It looks like DW-5000C-1B.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Epal2Apol said:


> I have to get one DW-5035D. It looks like DW-5000C-1B.


Me, too. I have to have at least one 35th anniv square with a positive display. I just sold my GW-5035s, so.... ;-)

I'm not sure yet about the metal squares. I'll probably get one, not sure which one.

Those sapphire squares look RIDONKULUS!!! :-d:-d (but totally awesome, just the same!) Too bad they'll probably be $5k each if/when they are sold to the masses.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> It looks to me like the square has a similar silver sheen of the DW5000LV:
> 
> View attachment 13001551
> 
> ...


Oooh, now I'm intrigued. I'm a bit squared out at the moment though, so we'll see. It's a handsome piece for sure.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Joakim Agren said:


> Looks like it does not, here a picture from Baselworld:
> 
> View attachment 13001037


This is proof again that casio designers are lurking here in f17 lol 

That square is a dw5030d with dw-5600eg bezel and strap ;-)


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> It looks to me like the square has a similar silver sheen of the DW5000LV:
> 
> View attachment 13001551
> 
> ...


Is it like some form of digital sunburst?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Fujoor said:


> Is it like some form of digital sunburst?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It's weird, in some pics it looks like a plain screen, in the one pic someone posted from Instagram though it looks like the 2001 dw5000lv (except for the box around the date)









It's a metallic screen with tiny perforations throughout, microdot some have called it. The same technique was used in the red dw5000ml, and the gold in the 5025sp, 5030d, rising red, lightning yellow, etc. It does give it a sunburst like effect. I don't know which pics to believe though?


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> It's weird, in some pics it looks like a plain screen, in the one pic someone posted from Instagram though it looks like the 2001 dw5000lv (except for the box around the date)
> 
> View attachment 13002389
> 
> ...


Ah I've seen the dotted screens before. Love them. It gives of a good 80s feel!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> It's weird, in some pics it looks like a plain screen, in the one pic someone posted from Instagram though it looks like the 2001 dw5000lv (except for the box around the date)
> 
> View attachment 13002389
> 
> ...


It looks similar to what was done on the GWM5630 as well. Hard to tell exactly from current pictures but there's definitely something going on. I wonder why they didn't go with the gold polarizer on both?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kevio said:


> It looks similar to what was done on the GWM5630 as well. Hard to tell exactly from current pictures but there's definitely something going on. I wonder why they didn't go with the gold polarizer on both?


Yep I mentioned the rising red/lightning yellow. Gold would be been the better choice to match the buttons, caseback and buckle. It's just one pic though, we might have to wait for more info. Unless someone has the official specs sheet of an inside source  Still, the silver has always been a fan of mine, I have 2 of those 5000lv modules. I'd love to see the red 5000ml make a return....


----------



## ahmad zahid bin omar (Aug 25, 2017)

hi all
do you guys think this dw-5035d going to have a variant too like 30th anniversary which is they have 3 dw-5030.
dw-5030-1
dw-5030c
dw-5030d


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

ahmad zahid bin omar said:


> hi all
> do you guys think this dw-5035d going to have a variant too like 30th anniversary which is they have 3 dw-5030.
> dw-5030-1
> dw-5030c
> dw-5030d


I would bet on it. They did for the 25th and 30th.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> I would bet on it. They did for the 25th and 30th.


Don't you think they would have been released by now if that was the case? If this is the D release and a,b and c already have been released, shouldn't this be the last anniversary release? You think they would make an e and f version aswell? Nobody would be happier than me if they made a new carbonfiber square like the dw-5030d (which i can't find in good shape for a good price anywhere).


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Some better pictures. Silver and Gold with Sunburst. Now i have to wait till the end of April. 13 April Japanese release. European release?? The seller here in Holland told me that the delivery is due to end of April.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Love the way the micro dots look on these displays! I think I have to get both of these...


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

I want a 35th GWX-56 King. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

A 35th Rangeman and Mudmaster would be nice too.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Worker said:


> Thank you for keeping us updated!


+1


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

I am considering of buying a square G. 

I am interested of this dw-5035d and also gw-5000. 

What do you think? Does this dw-5035d have similar kind softer strap like gw-5000? Or harder plastic strap like dw-5600?


Also does anyone know where is best place to preorder one if one lives in Europe?
I noticed this plazajuwelier.nl is this site trustworthy?


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13000937
> 
> 
> I just pre-ordered this epic combo. First i wanted one,but could not make out which one. So,i had to make a life changing,once in a lifetime decision of epic proportions. Get them both. Really? b-)


Just superb duo.

If anyone knows, are the strap the same on both models (Interchangeable ) ?

Thank you.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*Origin Gold* trio, looking pretty sexy. :-!









































[source: news.mynavi.jp]


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Man the screen on that 5735 

Now I regret not pre-ordering one of those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

G-Central article about the 35th anniversary releases.

https://www.g-central.com/all-the-casio-g-shock-2018-35th-anniversary-watches-so-far/


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Maybe i didn't noticed but, had casio also did a 5500 35th anniversary edition yet?


----------



## aurel (Apr 14, 2010)

This beauty arrived fast... 
Big thx to Mr. Higuchi


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

aurel said:


> This beauty arrived fast...
> Big thx to Mr. Higuchi


VaaVaaVooM!!!! She's a beauty...

Great pictures - thank you so much for sharing and congrats on the new stunner!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, the DW5035 is NICE. One more for the list. 

I'm wondering though, you joined in 2010 and this is your first post?


----------



## aurel (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes... strange, isn't it 

Well, around that time I was looking to buy square G-shock and joined this forum.
Bought 5600J, and was happy with that one perfect square until last year.
I gave it away, and bought GW-M5600... and then GW-5000, GW-6900, NOS MRG-200... and now this.

One is not enough any more, I suppose...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

aurel said:


> Yes... strange, isn't it
> 
> Well, around that time I was looking to buy square G-shock and joined this forum.
> Bought 5600J, and was happy with that one perfect square until last year.
> ...


I like your style...keep it up! :-!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, love the way the DW5035D looks! Regretting not pre-ordering one when they were still available. Higuchi-san was already sold out by the time I contacted him.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

kevio said:


> Wow, love the way the DW5035D looks! Regretting not pre-ordering one when they were still available. Higuchi-san was already sold out by the time I contacted him.


You don't wanna dish out three-fiddy for one on eBay? ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kevio said:


> Wow, love the way the DW5035D looks! Regretting not pre-ordering one when they were still available. Higuchi-san was already sold out by the time I contacted him.


Not a square fan as you all know but damn this one looks very cool. Well done Casio.


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

Not sure what you guys have paid for the DW-5035, but I just went onto ebay and saw it for $225US??

I thought I'd give it a crack and bought one.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> You don't wanna dish out three-fiddy for one on eBay? ;-)


Nah, I'm too cheap for that. Hoping I'll get lucky when they're officially released state side.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Charles89 said:


> Not sure what you guys have paid for the DW-5035, but I just went onto ebay and saw it for $225US??
> 
> I thought I'd give it a crack and bought one.


saw that, his feedback isnt so great though.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kevio said:


> Nah, I'm too cheap for that. Hoping I'll get lucky when they're officially released state side.


Yeah no rush kevioeasy easy.


----------



## aurel (Apr 14, 2010)

Charles89 said:


> Not sure what you guys have paid for the DW-5035, but I just went onto ebay and saw it for $225US??
> 
> I thought I'd give it a crack and bought one.


Higuchi's price was $180


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont like gold and i dont like squares but i'll be darned if that isnt one good looking bit of kit |>


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Charles89 said:


> Not sure what you guys have paid for the DW-5035, but I just went onto ebay and saw it for $225US??
> 
> I thought I'd give it a crack and bought one.





aurel said:


> Higuchi's price was $180


I paid 156 for mine...before preorders sold out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

I think Topper was selling them for $200


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea, I paid $200 from Topper. Can't wait for this one looks like a supremely wearable square.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Phew! My Origin Gold Frog just cleared customs from Tokyo after being stuck for three days. Should receive it tomorrow or Monday. Will post a proper unboxing when it arrives. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Phew! My Origin Gold Frog just cleared customs from Tokyo after being stuck for three days. Should receive it tomorrow or Monday. Will post a proper unboxing when it arrives. :-!


Now we're talking. The coolest of all 3 Big congrats kubr1ck and fingers crossed


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Now we're talking. The coolest of all 3 Big congrats kubr1ck and fingers crossed


Thanks brother. It's my favorite of the three as well. Just look at that LCD. :-!


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks brother. It's my favorite of the three as well. Just look at that LCD. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13073767


Looks sooo niceeee.... Am still not sure whether to go for the frog plus the square or just the square, but this looks so nice. Although I already got the D1035 frog earlier. Can't decide. More pics please!


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks brother. It's my favorite of the three as well. Just look at that LCD. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13073767


A real classic!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks brother. It's my favorite of the three as well. Just look at that LCD. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13073767


Bang


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Has anyone else pre-ordered their dw-5035d from this dutch company plazajuwelier.nl? They said that they will ship in the end of this month or beginning of may. Can't wait. 
That store still has it available for pre-order btw.


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

aneflan said:


> Has anyone else pre-ordered their dw-5035d from this dutch company plazajuwelier.nl? They said that they will ship in the end of this month or beginning of may. Can't wait.
> That store still has it available for pre-order btw.


Yes i did. Pre-ordered the 5035D and the 5735D. It is a very long wait...... Think i gonna ask when the shipping is due.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Jasabor said:


> Yes i did. Pre-ordered the 5035D and the 5735D. It is a very long wait...... Think i gonna ask when the shipping is due.


I also pre-ordered mine from there. End of the month is what I heard.


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Yes,end of april. Just mailed them and they answered that the latest info is end of april. So,i say two weeks to go.


----------



## Zergieling (Jul 11, 2015)

DW-5035









通过我的 SM-G935U 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

VeySern said:


> DW-5035
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO,i want mine! Now! :roll:


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Oops wrong year


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

kubr1ck said:


> *Origin Gold* trio, looking pretty sexy. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13050693
> 
> ...


Interesting...I modified my 5030D to look exactly like this new 5035D...last year.

Regarding the 5735, does it have the usual module? And is the strap stiff or as good as the one of the GW5000?


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Zergieling said:


> DW-5035
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drool b-)

Is the strap same quality as those on Casio GW-5000-1JF ?


----------



## Zergieling (Jul 11, 2015)

mat76 said:


> Drool b-)
> 
> Is the strap same quality as those on Casio GW-5000-1JF ?


No. It is slightly stiffer than the strap on the gw5000 but less stiff than those on the basic 5610s. But it's closer to the gw5000 side.

通过我的 SM-G935U 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*GF-8235D-1BJR*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> *GF-8235D-1BJR*
> View attachment 13081107


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

5735 inbound. Reduced price at shoppinginjapan and had a coupon as well.

borrowed photo


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

I got 2 as well! Friends bought them in Tokyo, so it might take a while before they are on the wrist.
They said they tried some shops in Gunma district, but eventually found then at The Ginza in Tokyo. As you can see the price is ¥20,000 ( no discount !!) And 1600 for tax- which should be refunded at the airport departure. 
Super happy about that, it's good to have the Japan ones, even though Casio US website says it will be released in the US ( at least) in May (and possibly cheaper? Different?). I'll be keen to see how this release pans out over time. Thanks









Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Hoping that plazajuwelier.nl will ship those watches soon. This waiting is killing me  . As I am a one watch guy i have been now over couple weeks without wearing a watch. 
Btw. do you know why only this plazajuwelier seems to be only store in Europe selling these watches? Is these going to be sold in Europe also in other stores?


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

aneflan said:


> Hoping that plazajuwelier.nl will ship those watches soon. This waiting is killing me  . As I am a one watch guy i have been now over couple weeks without wearing a watch.
> Btw. do you know why only this plazajuwelier seems to be only store in Europe selling these watches? Is these going to be sold in Europe also in other stores?


10th of May is what they told me in our most recent conversation

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Fujoor said:


> 10th of May is what they told me in our most recent conversation
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Oh dear!  I hope it will not postpone more. Do you know what shipping method they use with international orders?


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

aneflan said:


> Oh dear!  I hope it will not postpone more. Do you know what shipping method they use with international orders?


I have no idea. I live in Sweden so I don't think I matters. To be honest I think all European orders have been delayed.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Release in Singapore today, and picked one up quite easily. I guess people are still hyped about those full metal 5000.










Next up will be 5735 & Frog.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Release in Singapore today, and picked one up quite easily. I guess people are still hyped about those full metal 5000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done mtb Very very nice indeed. Enjoy and yeah the Froggy is a must


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

PacParts has a link open for a DW-5000MD. 
Module 3421. 
News to me, anyone have any info on another square release?


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

The prices for the G Shock DW5735D-1B outside of japan is higher than other part of the world, online price the cheaper i can find is the shoppinginjapan site priced at 267US$ plus 27$ for shipping, near 100$ higher the the 21000 japanes yen price for local stock


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Fujoor said:


> 10th of May is what they told me in our most recent conversation
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Now that I asked they said mid may. I also asked how long will shipping take and they answered about 3 days to Finland.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Two 35th anniversary Frogs chillin' on a lily pad. b-)








*[L: GF-8235D-1BJR "Origin Gold"; R: GWF-D1035B-1JR "Gold Tornado"]*


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

" 

In the middle of week 19 your G-Shock DW-5035D-1ER will be sent to you, followed by another mail with shipping information."

&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

aneflan said:


> "
> 
> In the middle of week 19 your G-Shock DW-5035D-1ER will be sent to you, followed by another mail with shipping information."
> 
> &#55357;&#56845;


Was this from plazajuveliwer nl?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Fujoor said:


> Was this from plazajuveliwer nl?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes  And next week is week number 19 so there is a small chance that I might get this watch during next week.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

aneflan said:


> Yes  And next week is week number 19 so there is a small chance that I might get this watch during next week.


Good. 10th of May is what they told me. Hoping I'm getting mine soon.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

DW-5035D, i was told by my local AD that they should have them late May, early June. i have one reserved for me. im regular there and the manager was the one i spoke with, so, fingers crossed.

and the mailman should be stopping here today as well, wink wink, nod nod, Soho, NYC.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

post came and I'm Happy!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> post came and I'm Happy!


Looks great man. Congrats!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


> post came and I'm Happy!


yeah boyii - looks stunning. Cannot wait to get mine.

Congrats!!


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Plazajuwelier sent me a message saying that hey have shipped dw-5035d and gave me a tracking code!!!! :-!b-)


Edit. Actually even better news! I just checked tracking and it seems that it was shipped yesterday!


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

aneflan said:


> Plazajuwelier sent me a message saying that hey have shipped dw-5035d and gave me a tracking code!!!! :-!b-)
> 
> Edit. Actually even better news! I just checked tracking and it seems that it was shipped yesterday!


I also want mine! I will mail them and ask


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> post came and I'm Happy!


Big congrats


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Got email from Plazajuweliers. Shipping next week! Those two masterpieces are coming my way. The agonising wait is almost over now. So,a few more days staring at pictures......


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Jasabor said:


> Got email from Plazajuweliers. Shipping next week! Those two masterpieces are coming my way. The agonising wait is almost over now. So,a few more days staring at pictures......


I just got mine from Plazajuweliers...


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Me too! I got it also today from them! 
It was a long wait but now I am happy.


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

DW-5035D-1B, DW-5735D-1B, GF-8235D-1B is Favorite


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

What do you think? Is it posible that this strap on dw-5035d could be same quality as gw-5000? It feels quite soft and nice for me but I can't tell because I do not own gw-5000.


----------



## mat76 (Oct 24, 2008)

aneflan said:


> What do you think? Is it posible that this strap on dw-5035d could be same quality as gw-5000? It feels quite soft and nice for me but I can't tell because I do not own gw-5000.


No, it's almost the same, but it's not.

I have changed mine in first 30 minutes b-)


----------



## niith (Feb 6, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> post came and I'm Happy!


I assume you are in US from the price tag, which retailer (preferably online) can I get it from, a family member is visiting US this month and thinking to have them get one for me... my local reseller are charging US$300 for the 5035


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

niith said:


> I assume you are in US from the price tag, which retailer (preferably online) can I get it from, a family member is visiting US this month and thinking to have them get one for me... my local reseller are charging US$300 for the 5035


This came from the NYC Soho store. Good luck finding one.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> This came from the NYC Soho store. Good luck finding one.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Are these rare? Worth getting one and sitting on it?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Two 35th anniversary Frogs chillin' on a lily pad. b-)
> 
> View attachment 13113519
> 
> *[L: GF-8235D-1BJR "Origin Gold"; R: GWF-D1035B-1JR "Gold Tornado"]*


Skipping the Froggy  Some other ( major ) goodies are on the horizon in 2018 but never say never Maybe another time. In the meantime enjoying your photos and shots from other F17 members


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Rare as, in once they are gone from retail, that's it, no more, nada, ziltch. Then it's secondary market and they are already 300usd and rising.


CC said:


> Are these rare? Worth getting one and sitting on it?


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I must admit I'm wondering whether its worth picking up the Frogman...


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> Rare as, in once they are gone from retail, that's it, no more, nada, ziltch. Then it's secondary market and they are already 300usd and rising.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


They're available on Casio UK for £180, was looking yesterday.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

43usd above msrp. Must be the VAT. I don't buy for future profit. I buy for me. If you like it get it. I won't advise on business ventures, if the price drops, then you would be mad, grumbling that lowdown moron told me it's a slam dunk cash cow. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah, there are better things to invest in.
It's not about a profit, more of a compulsive collector thing. I don't even like squares LOL!

I've wanted to add a screw back to the collection. Pity that 5735 isn't MB6 & Solar.


----------



## niith (Feb 6, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> This came from the NYC Soho store. Good luck finding one.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


I purchased my white dw5025 10 years ago from casio/ gshock's official page, and cant find it on the official page, they only have generic models, do they stop selling special edition items?


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Some they do, some they don't. This one a member here got for me when he got his, and I have one on order from a retail AD.


niith said:


> I purchased my white dw5025 10 years ago from casio/ gshock's official page, and cant find it on the official page, they only have generic models, do they stop selling special edition items?


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

5735 inbound. Saving hard for the 5035

Huawei Mate 10 Pro doing the shnizz


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

No questioning the build quality, it's all there, but smaller than I expected and the strap is rather skinny. Probably more about the larger Gs I own rather than an 'issue' with this...


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

CC said:


> No questioning the build quality, it's all there, but smaller than I expected and the strap is rather skinny. Probably more about the larger Gs I own rather than an 'issue' with this...
> 
> View attachment 13143925


Ahh a classic case of the big watch syndrome the doctor prescribes to you a big watch abstinence and hide all of them away from view for a week and then this watch will start to look normal size within a week or so...:rodekaartb-):-d:-d:-d










:-d


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

CC said:


> No questioning the build quality, it's all there, but smaller than I expected and the strap is rather skinny. Probably more about the larger Gs I own rather than an 'issue' with this...
> 
> View attachment 13143925


I was going to pass on this one because, obviously, it's not a square - but I HAD to get one just because of that gorgeous gold dial and boy, am I glad I did.

pictures don't do this watch justice.

Congrats!


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Just in! Must say,they look impressive.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13144401
> 
> View attachment 13144429
> 
> ...


Dang it, i know i will have to get the 5035. Thanks Casio.

Huawei Mate 10 Pro doing the shnizz


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Casio knows what its doing. Feeding the poor G-lovers.... But they do it the good way.


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Haha well they only sent me a 5035 by mistake. Oh well. Guess i will definitely have to have both! 

Huawei Mate 10 Pro doing the shnizz


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

If you must depart with it. It will have a friend to play with here.



CC said:


> No questioning the build quality, it's all there, but smaller than I expected and the strap is rather skinny. Probably more about the larger Gs I own rather than an 'issue' with this...
> 
> View attachment 13143925












Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

whats the current going rate for the golden frog?


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Major panic, casio uk out of 5735s but found one online, a fiver less to boot.

Wicked.



Huawei Mate 10 Pro doing the shnizz


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

damn... i think i need another set


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

[QUOTE = soulbridbridemedia; 46071049] Was ist die aktuelle Rate für den goldenen Frosch? [/ QUOTE]

https://plazajuwelier.nl/index.php?route=product/manufacturer/product&manufacturer_id=99

Kind Regards


----------



## caadbrad (Jul 7, 2015)

FYI for US folks, Amazon has the DW-5035D-1BJR currently in-stock for MSRP. The third party retailer also lets you use a 5% off promo. I picked one up myself today, and as of this post there's only 2 left. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

caadbrad said:


> FYI for US folks, Amazon has the DW-5035D-1BJR currently in-stock for MSRP. The third party retailer also lets you use a 5% off promo. I picked one up myself today, and as of this post there's only 2 left. Looking forward to getting it.


And another seller wants $500..LOL

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

caadbrad said:


> FYI for US folks, Amazon has the DW-5035D-1BJR currently in-stock for MSRP. The third party retailer also lets you use a 5% off promo. I picked one up myself today, and as of this post there's only 2 left. Looking forward to getting it.


what's the promo code?


----------



## caadbrad (Jul 7, 2015)

acadian said:


> what's the promo code?


The promo is attached to the listing itself, just a link to click apply and then when you check out it automatically got applied. I didn't have to enter a code.


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

BTW! When is this anniversary year going to end? And do you think there will still be more anniversary models?


----------



## niith (Feb 6, 2017)

caadbrad said:


> FYI for US folks, Amazon has the DW-5035D-1BJR currently in-stock for MSRP. The third party retailer also lets you use a 5% off promo. I picked one up myself today, and as of this post there's only 2 left. Looking forward to getting it.


Link please? what i found is $302


----------



## caadbrad (Jul 7, 2015)

niith said:


> Link please? what i found is $302


You are on the right link/amazon page - that third-party seller simply sold out of them at the $200 price now, so amazon is just listing another seller who's trying to cash in. Keep an eye on that page and hope that they get more back in at retail price.

EDIT 5/21/18 8:52PM EST: FYI They are back in stock for $200 + 5% off - 9 left!


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

tommy.arashikage said:


> PacParts has a link open for a DW-5000MD.
> Module 3421.
> News to me, anyone have any info on another square release?


Zona Casio has a page for the upcoming DW-5000MD. Unfortunately, even after translating the Zona Casio content, not much information is known yet.


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

tommy.arashikage said:


> Zona Casio has a page for the upcoming DW-5000MD. Unfortunately, even after translating the Zona Casio content, not much information is known yet.


I find this really interesting. So as there is no "35" in it would it be non-anniversary product? MD? There were these gw-m5610md models that were white, blue and yellow. Could that md mean similar kind of colouring?


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

tommy.arashikage said:


> Zona Casio has a page for the upcoming DW-5000MD. Unfortunately, even after translating the Zona Casio content, not much information is known yet.


I find this really interesting. So as there is no "35" in it would it be non-anniversary product? MD? There were these gw-m5610md models that were white, blue and yellow. Could that md mean similar kind of colouring?


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Any real difference between DW-5035D-1B and DW-5035D-1BJR? Also, is MLTD legit? Just got one from them through amazon. They said they’re a licensed dealer for g-shock. Can anyone confirm? Many thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

BurnSurvivor said:


> Any real difference between DW-5035D-1B and DW-5035D-1BJR? Also, is MLTD legit? Just got one from them through amazon. They said they're a licensed dealer for g-shock. Can anyone confirm? Many thanks


I think it's the same except Japanese tags and manual...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Japanwatchfan (Jul 2, 2016)

Found out what the DW-5000MD model is, it is a collaboration between G-Shock and a Hong Kong clothing brand Madness. Here is the link https://www.g-central.com/madness-x-g-shock-dw-5000md-revealed-by-shawn-yue/


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

The *DW-5035D-1B* is one of those rare Gs that as soon as you open the box and see it in the flesh, you instantly know it's destined to become a classic. I own a few pretty nice anniversary squares, but I gotta say that this may be the most tastefully executed colorway of the bunch. Nice job, Casio. |>


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

^ Macy's has DW5035D-1B for sale tonight on its website for MSRP ($200).


----------



## deltaforce316 (Nov 8, 2015)

I just recieved my DW-5735D and I’m kinda worried theres a problem with it. 

When you look at the watch its like the golden lcd has a lighter colour right down the middle of the screen, is this just an effect caused by the way the light is falling on the display or does it sound like a problem? 

Will get some pics up later.


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

i like GA-700EH-1AER


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

deltaforce316 said:


> I just recieved my DW-5735D and I'm kinda worried theres a problem with it.
> 
> When you look at the watch its like the golden lcd has a lighter colour right down the middle of the screen, is this just an effect caused by the way the light is falling on the display or does it sound like a problem?
> 
> Will get some pics up later.


This type of linear sunburst refraction is a deliberate feature of this reference. It has also been a feature of Rolex dials for many years ('sunburst dial'). I have it myself. It really gives the watch a special presentation as an anniversary model, plus it really ties the display together with all the other anniversary gold accents. Imo Casio should have put a gold hue on the 5035 as well.


----------



## deltaforce316 (Nov 8, 2015)

tomchicago said:


> This type of linear sunburst refraction is a deliberate feature of this reference. It has also been a feature of Rolex dials for many years ('sunburst dial'). I have it myself. It really gives the watch a special presentation as an anniversary model, plus it really ties the display together with all the other anniversary gold accents. Imo Casio should have put a gold hue on the 5035 as well.


Yeah I realise this now, I'd just never seen this kinda display in person before recieving my 5735. Really is a beautiful watch and I'm so glad I chose it over the also very nice 5035.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Arrived today ;-):


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Arrived today ;-):
> 
> View attachment 13293733


Congrats - that's such a beautiful watch


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you very much, I love this watch:


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

FYI, Macy's has the 35th Anniversary Frogman on their website at retail ($500).

They have a "Black Friday Sale" going on, but the 35th Anniversary Frog doesn't qualify. I put it in "My Cart" to check and see if the coupon code "JULY" would work, but it didn't. It's listed as "only a few available."

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ition-black-resin-strap-watch-50mm?ID=5898489

Macy's is finally sold out of DW-5035.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

FYI - Turntable Lab in NYC has DW-5035D, DW-5735D and GF-8235D-1B all in stock and at retail price w/free shipping. And they take PP. |>

https://www.turntablelab.com/collections/g-shock-date


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

🙂


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

mission accomplished ;-)


----------



## simonsev (Jun 11, 2007)

a few subtle mods:


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)

nice pic. very nicely done, that. got to ask though. all about the squares myself but i'll be damned, that dw-5735 origin gold is awesome. so much about it should rub me the wrong way - rectangular display in round case, pretty big case at that, lots of unused space, prominent in-your-face branding - yet somehow i find it utterly irresistible. you struggling with this too?! anyone else? genuinely curious, to me it's a freaky attraction that defies reason, and i need to get to the bottom of this!



Byron2701 said:


> mission accomplished ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13310583


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)

both glorious. i'm clearly late to the party. may i ask, do you have a preference between the two?


Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13144401
> 
> View attachment 13144429
> 
> ...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The bigger guys 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

banderor said:


> View attachment 13498191


Such an awesome pair!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

5 Anniversaries so far 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

just cos its a ltd ed. doesnt mean it shouldnt be modded


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

soulbridgemedia said:


> just cos its a ltd ed. doesnt mean it shouldnt be modded ?


Funny I had the same thought. I initially wanted to get the GF-8230A, but they are going for $500-700 on eBay for a 5-year old watch. So I had ordered the GF-8235 band and bezel for GF-8230A, which will complement the GW-M5630A. Now is the hard part... waiting


----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is my 8th 35th anniversary model! The 9th, frogman in black, is on its way. Exciting times










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

35th Froggy & the JGC


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's a forgotten pic from a couple weeks ago found on an SD card today.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Just got this put on hold for me.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> Just got this put on hold for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful news Steelerswit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks DSD, I see a lot of ramen noodles and kraft Mac n Cheese in my immediate future, as I live in the doghouse 


Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wonderful news Steelerswit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Thanks DSD, I see a lot of ramen noodles and kraft Mac n Cheese in my immediate future, as I live in the doghouse
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Noodles are the staple diet if a man who is single in college/university or mainly dog house  but congratations

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Drunken_Munki said:


> Noodles are the staple diet if a man who is single in college/university or mainly dog house  but congratations
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


In college I lived on ramen, kraft, pb&j and for a treat, fried bologna sandwich.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Pot noodle and a good old meal that went ding(microwave) abd a hell lot of take aways. Untill Sunday when I would go home have a proper meal

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


> In college I lived on ramen, kraft, pb&j and for a treat, fried bologna sandwich.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Tonight cereal is what was for dinner... LOL


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm wondering if the sofa has a pillow and blanket on it waiting for me when I get home. Told Mrs Wit over the phone. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

So... I said to myself when I was starting this Casio G-Shock collection journey that I was going to stick with digital models only...










Whoops. 35th Anniversary Big Black GA-135A-1ADR that I scored for half price as one shop was trying to clear stock. The neg display on this is super legible compared to the GW-5035A.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Steelerswit said:


> In college I lived on ramen, kraft, pb&j and for a treat, fried bologna sandwich.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


my college's dining hall had all you can eat bread so we just walked out with handfuls any chance we could get. couple that with 1kg of cheese and a jar of mixed herbs and spices and i had lunches and dinners sorted for a week! if i had a cash winfall, i'd splurge on some ham lol

tried the cereal for dinner thing many times as well but considering the amount you have to eat, it ends up being much more expensive lol

thankfullly that changed when i got a job at a chinese restaurant, theyd give us dinner and lunch before our shift, the catch however was we had 5min to eat it before the boss would snatch it out of our hands and throw it in the bin haha. fine if it wasnt blazing hot noodle/won ton soup every single time! i did get pretty good at scoffing it down tho, alot of air sucking as it was going down haha :-x


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

I learned scarfing food in the military prior to college. No talking, just smacking lips. Yeah, I went to school after, with 3 kids and a wife. We were so poor, poverty was an aspiration. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

The good old college days when all your student loans was blown on alcohol before you even started the term

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Drunken_Munki said:


> The good old college days when all your student loans was blown on alcohol before you even started the term
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


I worked with a kid at UPS, that was a year or two behind me in College, that had a school grant. He went and bought an Acura Vigor new off the lot. Yeah he was a jerk.


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I worked with a kid at UPS, that was a year or two behind me in College, that had a school grant. He went and bought an Acura Vigor new off the lot. Yeah he was a jerk.


Still quite funny, as you know they are going to wish they hadn't blew 1 years student loan in 1 day

Over here we get the student loan in stages, 1 lump sum at the beginning to buy the necessary books etc... then over the term 3 smaller payments

Yay Graduated to G-Shock Padawan


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## sebvanderm (Oct 16, 2012)

Frogman finally arrived to complete the set 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)

awesome. green with envy. had to settle for just the one.


banderor said:


> Here's a forgotten pic from a couple weeks ago found on an SD card today.
> 
> View attachment 13512147


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

chimin said:


> awesome. green with envy. had to settle for just the one.


Thanks chimin! Nothing wrong with just one though. :-! I wore the Frogman all day today, here's a pic to share with you.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

2 DW-5035D , a frog on layaway and also unpictured, GA-835 Big Bang Black. Mrs. Wit likes the glacier square too.














Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Urabus23 (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-dw5035e-7-watch-clear-124163

The rest of the glacier series is in stock too.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

To complete the 35 anniversary serie I just ordered the GF-8235-1BER frogman today. Feeling excited

Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## casiofool (Jul 16, 2006)

Henrik A said:


> To complete the 35 anniversary serie I just ordered the GF-8235-1BER frogman today. Feeling excited
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


It's nice. Mine is so crisp and new and shiny I haven't actually worn it yet...


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

Here’s my GF-8235 with the band and bezel from GF-8230. I believe someone else in the forum did the same thing too. Something about red and gold clicks with me.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

My 35th Anniversary watches, I like them all









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

"This time, *to commemorate 35 years *of G-SHOCK and 15 years of Sneaker Freaker, the two brands present the "Redback" DW5700 watch."

https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/g-shock-sneaker-freaker-redback-dw5700-watch/


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

I like how this custom bezel looks on the 5035d.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

That's what I have got so far Now all eyes on the 35th Anniversary GWG Mudmaster ;-) 









Frogman GWF-D1035 & GWF-1035 & GF-8235 Rangeman GPR-B1000tf Gravitymaster GPW-2000tfb Mudmaster GG-1035 and the DW-6935


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

"Ribbit"


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Good Morning, I'm a long time lurker that finally registered.

Just wanted to pass on that Culture Kings are showing a GW-5035A in stock and Allike store in Germany are showing a Gold Tornado Frogman in stock.

I have both models already, but haven't seen many available in shops for a while.

I have purchased from Culture Kings and had no issues with delivery to Canada, but have no dealings with Allike store.

Have a great day.


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Good Morning, I'm a long time lurker that finally registered.

Just wanted to pass on that Culture Kings are showing a GW-5035A in stock and Allike store in Germany are showing a Gold Tornado Frogman in stock.

I have both models already, but haven't seen many available in shops for a while.

I have purchased from Culture Kings and had no issues with delivery to Canada, but have no dealings with Allike store.

Have a great day.


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Is there any difference between the DW-5035D-1B and the DW-5035D-1BJR? I know one is sold in Japan only with Japanese tags and instruction manual, but is there any difference on the watch itself? I see a huge price jump on eBay between the two


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

BurnSurvivor said:


> Is there any difference between the DW-5035D-1B and the DW-5035D-1BJR? I know one is sold in Japan only with Japanese tags and instruction manual, but is there any difference on the watch itself? I see a huge price jump on eBay between the two


The watches are identical. Only the packaging is different, JDM vs. the rest of the world. Just buy the cheapest one you can. It's a very special square, and guaranteed to shoot up in price.


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank! I have one. I haven’t worn mine. I ended scooping one up when the price hit a little below retail at one point. I just recently checked on eBay, and was shocked to find that the Japan model is reaching $600+. Only because the JDM packaging? That’s insane


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

BurnSurvivor said:


> Thank! I have one. I haven't worn mine. I ended scooping one up when the price hit a little below retail at one point. I just recently checked on eBay, and was shocked to find that the Japan model is reaching $600+. Only because the JDM packaging? That's insane


It could just be that the watch is in shorter supply in Japan. I can't imagine anyone would pay that kind of mark up just for packaging. I sure as hell wouldn't.


----------



## JaredNish (Jun 23, 2020)

kcohS-G said:


> I was kinda expecting something similar to this... but for only $399


I do like the rose gold and amber tones with the black resin. And whatever you call that "sunburst display" amazing. Is that real? Or some mock up. I'm new-ish.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

JaredNish said:


> I do like the rose gold and amber tones with the black resin. And whatever you call that "sunburst display" amazing. Is that real? Or some mock up. I'm new-ish.


That's a *GW-T5030C-1JR* 30th anniversary Porter edition titanium square. Limited to 200 pieces worldwide. At this point it's one of the rarest and most expensive squares in existence. ?


----------



## Villanova (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm considering picking up either the DW-5035D or the GW-5000-1JF.

Aside from aesthetics, is there a clear choice, feature-wise, for one over the other?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Villanova said:


> I'm considering picking up either the DW-5035D or the GW-5000-1JF.
> 
> Aside from aesthetics, is there a clear choice, feature-wise, for one over the other?


Feauturewise the 5000 wins because it has Tough Solar and MB6, which the DW lacks. In the long run though the 5035 will be worth more because it is limited and very beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Villanova said:


> I'm considering picking up either the DW-5035D or the GW-5000-1JF.
> 
> Aside from aesthetics, is there a clear choice, feature-wise, for one over the other?


Personally not a fan of the mesh grid on the display
I had that on my frogman and made the display less crisp IMO


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

Villanova said:


> I'm considering picking up either the DW-5035D or the GW-5000-1JF.
> 
> Aside from aesthetics, is there a clear choice, feature-wise, for one over the other?


Very different pros/cons. Personally, the problems I have with the module in the GW5000 make the 5035 the clear winner for me, but that's because of personal preference. I understand I'm in the minority with that take, but it's mainly because I rate 'louder alarm', 'auto-repeat CDT', and 'home time viewable in stopwatch and CDT mode' as *extremely importand* for what I use it for.

GW5000
• solar/MB6
• 5 alarms
• world time
• auto EL-backlight
• button mute option
cons
• EL-backlight is only 1.5 seconds 
• extremely stiff buttons
• quiet alarm/beep/signal
• home time only visible in 1 mode
• no auto-repeat on CDT

DW5035
• battery
• 1 alarm that you can set for a specific day
• EL backlight flash alarm/signal
• EL backlight button that you can hold
• hometime viewable in stopwatch and CDT mode
• CDT mode has auto-reapeat function
• louder alarm/beep/signal
cons
• no auto-EL-backlight
• only 1 alarm
• no world time
• stopwatch measures 1/100 seconds until 1 hour, then 1 second increments after 1 hour
• no button mute 
• recessed adjust (A) button


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

I had 5000 and sold it. Liked both, but kept 5035. Nice LOUD functional alarm on the 5035. Solar 5000 alarm is very weak, almost useless. As for battery replacement, gaskets need to be lubricated anyway every few years so battery change is a good time to do that. The sunburst effect on the dial adds a special element to the piece. You can also get the 5735 cheaper than the 5035 same module, same case just different resin treatment. Battery operated you can leave in dark case and not worry about damaging the solar battery, nor do you have to worry about it getting light. If just one G, 5000 ok for that. If it's gonna spend time in the case, I would go 5035 or 5735. 5735 is a bargain right now.


----------



## Villanova (Apr 28, 2012)

I’m just seeing all your replies now. Thanks for the insight. I’m now leaving toward the 5035.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

I don´t want to start new topic, so I´m gonna ask here. Did anyone put a combi bracelet on their DW-5035D Square? Specifically the second version of combi that comes with GW-B5600BC-1BER and 1ER (BT Squares). I would very much appreciate any pictures, thank you.


----------



## txchrisp (May 1, 2014)

Nat-e said:


> I don´t want to start new topic, so I´m gonna ask here. Did anyone put a combi bracelet on their DW-5035D Square? Specifically the second version of combi that comes with GW-B5600BC-1BER and 1ER (BT Squares). I would very much appreciate any pictures, thank you.


Close but no cigar. V1 combi on mine and I love it.


----------



## Chempop (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a V2 on my 5030C


----------



## screwback101 (Nov 16, 2021)

I love the 5030c, there is one on eBay now with gw5000 parts and spares.


----------

